

Ask Yc: What is your Favorite Keyboard? - mannylee1

Let's get right to the point.  What is your Favorite Keyboard?
======
gtani
my fav: searchyc.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185743>

My real fav: the keyboards on apple and toshiba laptops, just cause that's
what i'm used to. And the latest gen Apple wired KB

------
shard
ErgoLogic <http://www.emailbattles.com/2006/04/24/other_aadehidhca_ia/>

Although it's been solid as a rock, I dread the day when my keyboard breaks,
because I know of no similar replacement.

------
semerda
Dell SK-8115 - <http://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/J4628.jpg>

Nothing beats a slick compact design that dosent take up as much room as those
riced up versions.

------
wmf
I thought we weren't supposed to have religious or political content on HN.
:-)

------
enf
The classic IBM/Lexmark/Unicomp buckling-spring keyboards. I especially like
the PS/1 version without the number pad.

------
blogimus
One without someone else's food crumbs and skin flakes in it.

One that's designed to be washed in the dishwasher.

------
mrjbq7
Happy Hacker Keyboard Professional.

One of the most amazing keyboards ever made.

------
alaskamiller
My silver Apple wireless.

------
mechanical_fish
Kinesis Advantage Pro.

------
Tunecrew
Apple's latest wired keyboard +1

